# Pictures of Betta Fry



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Just about 20 days old, CT x Delta spawn.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cuute! what are you feeding at this stage brian? Congrats!


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey brian how big are you babay bettas now?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great pics Brian...you must have a very good camera as they are still very small.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Awwww, cute lil betta babies.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looking good! Any idea of how many you have? I know they can have tons of eggs, but it is hard to get them all to survive.


----------

